# La Strada-Bed Disaster



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Just in case some of us PVC nuts missed the above post under the Motorhome Chit Chat forum, it is worth a read.
It shows that not only Tribute owners have problems.
However it also shows the lengths gone to by La Strada to put the matter right.
I must say though that I have never felt in danger in my 550 bed.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"some of us PVC nuts"

Too hot for that malarkey :-(

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I was getting worried there in case I was missing out on somethink, but then the penny dropped. 

Richard...


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahem-Freudian slip there.  
I was quite warm enough camped outside MTH last night in simple pyjams.
I have heard it is very good for slimming though :wink:


----------

